# Can I run a JL 13tw5 3 ohm sub with a JL Audio 500/1 ohm amp??



## Higzgti (May 2, 2005)

*Can I run a JL 13tw5 3 ohm sub with a JL Audio 500/1 2/4 ohm amp??*

The sub is single voice coil and the amp is a one channel. I have no experience with 3 ohm subs and not sure what to run for a amp? 
AMP 
Key Features
Amplifier Type: Mono Channel
Bridgable: Not Bridgable
RMS Power at 4 Ohms: 500 W x 1
RMS Power at 2 Ohms: 500 W x 1 
Sub
DC Resistance (Re): 2.793 ohm
Nominal Impedance (Znom): 3 ohm
Thermal Power Handling (Pt): 600W
Most amps seems to be 2 or 4 ohms so I not sure whats the best set up to run. Im sure theres lots of ways to make it "work". but im for the best way, or for someone to say its not a good idea at all. 
What should I do, I definitely consider myself an amateur when it comes to audio set ups, so shoot some ideas at me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Higzgti at 11:08 AM 2-7-2009_


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Can I run a JL 13tw5 3 ohm sub with a JL Audio 500/1 2/4 ohm amp?? (Higzgti)*

your amp is sable down to 2 ohms meaning as long as you dont go lower than 2 ohms your ok, so 3 ohms is just fine. 
typically the "best" way id to run it the amp at the lowest ohms it will allow because it will make the most power but since the 500/1 is a digital amp you'll get the full 500rms + from it at 2, 3 or 4ohms


----------



## Higzgti (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Can I run a JL 13tw5 3 ohm sub with a JL Audio 500/1 2/4 ohm amp?? (.chris..)*

Nice that is exactly what I was looking for. So b/c its a mono channel amp and a single voice coil sub do I just hook + to + and - to -?


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Can I run a JL 13tw5 3 ohm sub with a JL Audio 500/1 2/4 ohm amp?? (Higzgti)*

pretty much, your speaker output terminals will have a 4 holes, ++ -- you want to connect the wire to the two middle holes + and -


----------



## Higzgti (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Can I run a JL 13tw5 3 ohm sub with a JL Audio 500/1 2/4 ohm amp?? (.chris..)*

Perfect, I cant wait to build my new box and set this new system up. Thanks for the help chris.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Can I run a JL 13tw5 3 ohm sub with a JL Audio 500/1 2/4 ohm amp?? (Higzgti)*

i don't know why JL would make their amps not compatible with their subs








yes you could use that amp. 
those subs are "very" impressive on the sound they put out. i installed two of these in my f250 and the sound is very crisp and clear. they go damn loud as well. 


_Modified by crazymoforz at 12:46 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Can I run a JL 13tw5 3 ohm sub with a JL Audio 500/1 2/4 ohm amp?? (crazymoforz)*

Actually the amp is 1.5 ohm stable. You can actually run 2 of those subs off that amp if you wanted to. The reason they make their subs 3 ohm is so you can extract that little bit of extra power out of a conventional amp that would make more power as impedence drops. JL amps are designed to make the same power no matter what impedence you load them to (from 1.5-4 ohms).


----------



## Higzgti (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Can I run a JL 13tw5 3 ohm sub with a JL Audio 500/1 2/4 ohm amp?? (Radda)*

Im glad to see all of this positive feedback. It sounds like this new set up is going to be amazing. I knew i couldnt go wrong with JL. I know its more money but at least you can take it out if you ever sell the car. But I dont plan on selling my .:R any time soon.
I swear its a hit or miss on here some times. Half the time you get the info you need from people with more experience and knowledge then you. And other times you get ripped apart for asking a legit question.








THanks again everyone, ill post pics of the install and custom box. Any got deals on 3/4 MDF, lol.


----------

